# New Synvisc dosage



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about a new synvisc dosage that is 3 times the current dosage and can be given in one injection rather than the current 3 injection schedule?


----------



## mswalker (May 20, 2009)

That is correct.  Synvisc will be going to 1 injection.  Try the Synvisc website.


----------



## mbort (May 20, 2009)

hcpc code J3490, put NDC in Box 19 of CMS 1500  (NDC is 58465-0090-03)
dosage is 48 mg.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 20, 2009)

mswalker said:


> That is correct.  Synvisc will be going to 1 injection.  Try the Synvisc website.



Thank you!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 20, 2009)

mbort said:


> hcpc code J3490, put NDC in Box 19 of CMS 1500  (NDC is 58465-0090-03)
> dosage is 48 mg.



Thanks Mary!!  You are an angel!


----------



## nyyankees (May 21, 2009)

Very interesting!!!!


----------



## nyyankees (May 26, 2009)

anyone know if Orthovisc and Euflexxa will be following Synvisc's lead? Will they discontinue the 3 shot dosages?

Some of my Dr's are asking? Thanks..


----------

